# lingua lumina



## mbilecki

Would this be a correct way to say: the language of light?


----------



## Outsider

*Warning*, THIS IS JUST A GUESS: _lingua lucis_?


----------



## Whodunit

mbilecki said:
			
		

> Would this be a correct way to say: the language of light?


 
Your translation means "language of light*s*". "Language of light" would translate as "lingua lumin*is*".


----------



## mbilecki

Thanks so much!  I really appreciate the replies.  This seems like wonderful forum.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

However, mbilecki, it would change depending on its use in a particular sentence, but that is the general way to say it.


----------



## mbilecki

Thanks!  I'm wanting to use it as a name for my photography website.  Would lingua luminis work in that setting?


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Yes, it would work in that setting.


----------



## mbilecki

Thank you all so much!


----------

